# Paph. dianthum alba



## eggshells (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## troy (Aug 1, 2017)

The plant is very compact, nice!!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 1, 2017)

Love this variant of the species. They do remain compact growers and the ice-green flowers are perfect for a summer day.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2017)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 1, 2017)

OMG: what a beauty! :smitten:


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2017)

Beautiful!!! 
and great photos as always!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 2, 2017)

Very attractive. Congrats


----------



## blondie (Aug 2, 2017)

Beautiful love how bright and contrasting the colours are congrats.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## emydura (Aug 3, 2017)

That is stunning.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks all. The plant is indeed small. Only a quarter of a size of the regular one.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Aug 3, 2017)

Excellent photo quality and exceptional specimen quality. May I know if it comes from Sam's?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, its from Orchid Inn


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 11, 2017)

Woow ...i love dianthum and album form just make it :drool::drool::drool:

Curious ...is alba form genetically weaker than normal?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 12, 2017)

I have one from Sam as well but when it bloomed out, it was pastel  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2017)

Great to see this beauty - well done.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 15, 2017)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Woow ...i love dianthum and album form just make it :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Curious ...is alba form genetically weaker than normal?



It's not weak or anything like that. It's just small (compact grower). Flower size seems to be normal size.


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 16, 2017)

yes please---I like that.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 20, 2017)

eggshells said:


> It's not weak or anything like that. It's just small (compact grower). Flower size seems to be normal size.



Isn't it quite often so with the album forms, that they tend to be a little bit on the smaller side compared to the fully coloured forms?! (If anybody knows an answer to that question, I gather, it must be you guys and gals in here! )


----------

